# Monitorización con led de una conexion a masa



## jesusg9 (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola,

No tengo conocimientos de electronica, así que siento si la pregunta es demasiado elemental. He intentando localizar una respuesta buscando en el foro, pero la verdad es que, como no me entero mucho, no he encotrado respuesta.

La pregunta:
Tengo que monitorizar una señal de entrada en una centralita del coche. 
Se trata de la centralita que gestiona la suspension neumatica. 
La señal que necesito monitorizar es la de un sensor de sobrecalentamiento del compresor de aire. Hay una linea especifica para ello, Un termistor dentro del motor eléctrico del compresor del que sale un cable que va hasta una entrada de la centralita.

Las valores de esta señal son:
Motor OK -> hay conexión a masa.
Motor sobre calentado ->  no hay conexión a masa, la conexión se queda al aire.

? como puedo monitorizar esta señal con un led ?

Tengo monitorizadas otras señales del mismo sistema con un par de leds, la de compresor funcionando y la del sensor de presión. Ambas son muy fáciles ya que hay 12V. por medio.

Pero no sé como hacer con la de sobrecalentamiento.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 3, 2008)

Si lo que vas a sensar es una conexión a masa o al aire, basta con poner un led en serie con una resistencia al + de alimentación.


sensor O----------MMM--------|<-------o+12v

MMM: resistencia de 1K
-|<-  : LED


----------



## jesusg9 (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola ,

Gracias por el interés y la ayuda. 

Pero ese esquema me genera unas dudas,  a ver si soy capaz de pintarlo.

Lo que realmente tendría es esto:  


sensor O----------MMM--------|<--------------------------o+12v 
                                                           |
                                                           |
                                                           |
                                                     Centralita
Ya que el sistema se ha de mantener en marcha. 
La linea se ha de mantener conectada a la centralita (sensor ----centralita) y no estoy seguro de que esos 12 voltios puedan provocar algún problema en esa entrada a la CPU, ya que en condiciones normales no estan.

Gracias


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 4, 2008)

sensor O----------MMM--------|<--------------------------o+12v
  |
 ---
  ^
  | 
Centralita 

Si le pones un diodo, la centralita no vera los 12v. Pero tienes que probarlo porque el diodo produce una caida de tension que puede afectar el sensado de los 0v de la central.
(Me refiero a afectar el sensado, no la central. a la centralita no le pasara nada)


----------



## jesusg9 (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola,

Gracias de nuevo, creo que lo entiendo. 

Y, una preguntilla más:

? que tipo de diodo le pongo ?, me refiero al que protege la centralita, que no tendrá por que ser un led, claro.

O sea, voy  a la tienda y pido un diodo tal.... 

Gracias.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 8, 2008)

un diodo de señal de 100mA (tipo 1N4148)


----------



## jesusg9 (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola,
Gracias, en cuanto tenga el invento puesto y funcionando pongo unas fotos,

Un saludo


----------

